
Show HN: Journyal – travel journaling made simple - journyal
http://journyal.com
======
journyal
Hi everyone!

Journyal is a travel journal app I made during my free time as both a
conscript and intern. I released it back in March to the iOS App Store.

Journyal keeps track of where you go, where you stop, and what you see,
helping you to automatically record your travels, be it backpacking trips,
hikes, overseas travel, or even food trails. Simply press start and take
photos as you would along the way, and Journyal will help you compile
everything into a photo journal that you can save to document your trips. I
also made a video
([https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jO9DAVahvIk](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jO9DAVahvIk))
back when I was still conceptualizing this as a student so people could see
how it works (although the UI of the app has changed since then)!

I appreciate any and all feedback, no matter how harsh! Building and releasing
my own app to the app store has been an incredible learning experience, but I
'm beginning to truly understand that building something people actually want
to use is a beast in and of itself, and this is something I want to learn
about.

Download Journyal on the App Store: [https://apps.apple.com/us/app/journyal-
walk-snap-log/id14543...](https://apps.apple.com/us/app/journyal-walk-snap-
log/id1454357904)

Visit the website: journyal.com

------
jermaustin1
This looks really awesome! I can't tell from the video or website, but where
are you sharing your journeys to?

What are the social features of the app?

~~~
journyal
Hi there, thanks so much for the kind words! Actually, the video is kind of
outdated because I made it a few years ago when I was still conceptualizing
this app. The main gist of the app is still conveyed by the video, but since
then, I've decided not to include any social features into the app, because I
think that travelling is something personal that we should focus on and enjoy,
and we shouldn't get caught up in the social aspect of sharing and worrying
over taking that 'perfect Instagram shot'.

